# It's NOT cancer!!!



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Finally got a return call this afternoon from the doctor. Thank heavens I was sitting down or I would have fallen down!! I do have some inflammation in my lungs, but right now we aren't going to do anything because I have no fever, etc. I'm scheduled for a chest x-ray mid-January as a follow up. Thank you all for your prayers...they were definitely answered! xoxo

:yahoo: :cheer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Donna, this is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili: Donna. Great news!!!!!!!!!What a wonderful Christmas present!!!!!I'm really happy for you !!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh wow!!!!! This is the best new Donna! I'm so happy for you!
we need some cartwheelers along with these guys:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

arty: So very happy for you. That is such great news. arty:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG that's wonderful news.I'm crying happy tears!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh My Lord, That is wonderful news. Time for a celebration.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a wonderful wonderful Christmas this will be for you. That is such fantastic and happy news!:yahoo::celebrate - firewor :cheer:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Amazing great news xx


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Donna I am so happy :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

I'm crying.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Coach, that is "surprisingly wonderful news"! 

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What good news!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What wonderful news! Prayers do work!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Donna!!!!!!!!!:drinkup::tender::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:I am sooooo happy for you.
Thankyou God:wub:.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili::chili:Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!:chili::chili:

So very happy for you Donna!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy tears just fell on my cheek Donna!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great news! YAY!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::aktion033::yes::yahoo: YOU GO, GIRL!!! Such great news, Donna. Thrilled pink, blue and purple over it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Donna, I am so happy for you!!! This is such a wonderful Christmas blessing.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

this is amazing news!!!! Merry Christmas alright!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Such great news Donna. :wub: 
hugs


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tears, tears, tears of joy for you Donna! SOOOOO happy for you!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

yay!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yayyyy again!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What great news, I am so happy prayers were answered. What a wonderful gift God has given you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful news with us Donna!!! That certainly is truly a great Christmas Present and hope that you start to feel better real soon. A lot can be said for the "power of prayer".


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Wonderful news!!!!! Yea you!!!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

The best news! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is GREAT early Christmas news! :chili:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazing news!!! YEY!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Steve and I went out to celebrate the news, but not before thanking God for answering all our prayers!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just logged on and saw this post and I am so very happy for you, You must be over joyed ! That is amazing news !!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so happy for you!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: What great news! Thanks for keeping us updated-- though I haven't been posting much, I have been reading and praying.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

munchkn8835 said:


> Steve and I went out to celebrate the news, but not before thanking God for answering all our prayers!


Hoooray!! Wait, Steve? Oh yeah, YOUR Steve. Well, MY Steve and I are sending a shout out. :chili: :chili: Such great news, I can't even imagine the roller coaster you've been through. Now, open those pressies!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Atta girl, Donna. So happy!
Xoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

StevieB said:


> Hoooray!! Wait, Steve? Oh yeah, YOUR Steve. Well, MY Steve and I are sending a shout out. :chili: :chili: Such great news, I can't even imagine the roller coaster you've been through. Now, open those pressies!!


I have a Steve, too! Lol
Xoxoxo


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Hip-hip, Hooray!  :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Donna that is fantastic news I'm so delighted for you hope you celebrated when you found out. Daisy gives you big happy cuddle and hugs and kisses from me. So happy for you:chili::chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Donna I am so happy for you. When I saw the first post I started in with prayers for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:happy::happy: :happyonna i'm just so happy for you, what a wonderful Christmas gift!!! :happy::happy: :happy:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Fabulous news! What a Christmas miracle!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:chili:Oh Donna, that is wonderful news!!! So very happy for you!!! I am telling you, until all test are in, even doctors can not make the definitive call....What a Christmas present for you!!!!!:chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

This is the best news I've read in a long time :chili::chili::chili::chili: I'm so happy for you, Donna! 

Love,


----------

